# W. Wesson Steel Works, Wednesbury, Feb 2010



## sj9966 (Feb 21, 2010)

W.Wesson manufactured Hot Rolled steel for industry, I dont know a lot about the place other than it closed during the last recession.

The works, other than the front building is mainly built up of large sheds, some are stripped out, some still have the plant in place.

A decent site with plenty to see and I plan to return soon.

All pictures were taken free hand as I forgot the quick release mount for my tripod


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice find! It's great to see some big explore cropping up in my locality. And I thought most places around here had been done to death..............


----------



## Whitesocks100 (Aug 12, 2022)

I worked in the sales office at W Wesson for a coupl of years from 1974. Loved it, great people, real characters. My Boss, Sales Director Phil Holder was a cracking man, wanted me to learn the business and sent me on visits to the likes of Round Oak where Merry Hill shopping centre now stands. Good memories.


----------

